# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Robot >  Triển lãm công nghiệp và sản xuất việt nam tại đồng nai và hải phòng năm 2020

## Huyen Tran

Triển lãm Công Nghiệp & Sản Xuất Việt Nam (VIMF) 2020 kết hợp với Triển lãm Tự động hóa Công nghiệp 2020 (VIAF) và Triển lãm In & Thiết kế 3D (3DF) 2020 được tổ chức tại Cung Văn Hóa Lao Động Hữu Nghĩ Việt Tiệp, Hải Phòng từ ngày 23 – 25 tháng 09 năm 2020 và Trung tâm Hội nghị Golden Palace, thành phố Biên Hòa, tỉnh Đồng Nai, diễn ra trong 3 ngày từ ngày 18 - 20 tháng 11 năm 2020.

VIMF là triển lãm quốc tế chuyên ngành Công nghiệp diễn ra với quy mô lớn tại Việt Nam và các nước Đông Nam Á. Nhờ vào kinh nghiệm tổ chức triển lãm, VIMF là cầu nối quan trọng giữa các nhà sản xuất, nhà chế tạo, nhà cung cấp sản phẩm với khách hàng, mang lại hiệu quả cao trong việc tìm kiếm đại lý, nhà phân phối trong và ngoài nước. 
Sau khi triển lãm lần thứ 11 diễn ra thành công tại thành phố Bắc Ninh năm 2019. Năm nay, VIMF quay trở lại thị trường Đồng Nai, đánh dấu bước đột phá lần thứ 12 với quy mô tổ chức lớn hơn, diện tích trưng bày trên 7.000 m2 và quy tụ hơn 250 gian hàng đến từ nhiều quốc gia trên thế giới (Singapore, Malaysia, Indonesia, Philippines, Thái Lan…)  và Việt Nam, hứa hẹn cập nhật nhiều máy móc, sản phẩm, công nghệ tiên tiến nhất cho đến thời điểm hiện tại. 
TRIỂN LÃM VIMF TÍCH HỢP CÁC SỰ KIỆN LIÊN QUAN ĐẾN LĨNH VỰC :
– Sản xuất, chế tạo máy móc, công cụ, thiết bị công nghiệp
– Gia công cơ khí, công nghiệp phụ trợ
– Tự động hóa (TĐH) công nghiệp, TĐH nhà máy, TĐH quá trình, tích hợp hệ thống.
– Chuỗi cung ứng & giải pháp
– Điện, năng lượng & thiết bị nâng hạ
– Robot và ứng dụng trong công nghiệp
– Công nghệ in & thiết kế 3D
Diễn ra đồng thời với Triển Lãm còn có chương trình Kết Nối Doanh Nghiêp( Busines Matching), Hội Thảo Chuyên Đề ( Technical Seminar), Trình Diễn Công Nghệ ( Live Demo), Trình Diễn Rô Bốt( Robotic Performances) và các hoat động xúc tiến thương mại liên quan khác.
Đến với triển lãm VIMF Đồng Nai 2020 và VIMF Hải Phòng 2020, số lượng khách tham quan và các Chuyên gia lĩnh vực Công nghiệp như các doanh nghiệp sản xuất và chế tạo, nhà thầu, dự án, hệ thống tích hợp, nhóm giải pháp trên địa bàn tỉnh Đồng Nai, thành phố Hồ Chí Minh, Hải Phòng và các tỉnh lân cận.Số lượng tham gia lớn hơn những năm trước lên đến 10.000 người.
THÔNG TIN HỘI THẢO :
- Hội thảo về kết nối trong sản xuất: Cuộc cách mạng công nghiệp lần thứ 4( Industry 4.0), IOT
( Internet Of Thing) và Sản xuất thông minh (Smart Manufacturing).
- Hội thảo về Công nghệ In và Thiết kế 3D: Ứng Dụng Công Nghệ In trong sản xuất, chế biến và đời sống.
- Hội thảo chuyên đề Robot và ứng dụng trong đời sống & sản xuất.
NHỮNG ƯU ĐÃI VÀ PHẦN THƯỞNG BẤT NGỜ TẠI VIMF ĐỒNG NAI :
– Sẽ có 10 giải thưởng mỗi ngày cho 10 người may mắn trong chương trình bốc thăm trúng thưởng.
– Hơn 500 phần quà cho 500 khách thăm triển lãm đăng ký online đầu tiên.
– Miễn phí xe đưa đón khách tham quan từ Đồng Nai, Thành phố Hồ Chí Minh, Bình Dương,Vũng Tàu và ngược lại. Đăng ký trước ngày 25/08/2020. Liên hệ BTC để biết thêm thông tin chi tiết
– Vé tham dự hội thảo miễn phí cho khách thăm đến từ nhà sản xuất, chế tạo, nhà máy, công ty kỹ thuật và giải pháp công nghiệp.
– Hệ thống đăng ký tham quan trước đã được mở  ngay  từ bây giờ, hạn chót đăng ký trước ngày 30/8/2020. Vui lòng bấm vào link sau để đăng ký Online:
Đăng ký tham quan cá nhân:    http://www.vietnamindustrialfiesta.c...-registration/
Đăng ký tham quan theo đoàn: http://www.vietnamindustrialfiesta.c...ter-for-group/
Để có thêm thông tin chi tiết về Triển lãm VIMF , Quý vị có thể liên hệ với:
Công ty OMG EVENTS MANAGEMENT CO LTD
Điện thoại: 84-28-66861210 hoặc 66861220
Mobile : +84 906 472 029
Email : info@vietnamindustrialfiesta.com
Website: http://vietnamindustrialfiesta.com/.

----------

